# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  bounce dodatak za susilicu i pp

## a72

dobila sam na poklon OVU  stvarcicu, dodatak za susilicu za osvjezavanje vesa, i sad se pitam smijem li ja to koristiti za pp. Stvar je super jer se po potrebi moze skinuti i ponovo nakaciti-tako da bih ja to skidala kad susim pp ,ali eto da vidim sa vama da li je neko koristio? 
(pretpostavljam da ne bih trebala koristiti jer sadrzi omeksivac i parfem... a tako dobro mirise)

----------


## puntica

nikako to ne koristit za pelene

----------


## a72

ok puntica, kad tako kazes onda sigurno necu  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

ma kažem da ne jer sadrži parfem
a to ne bi trebalo ići na pelene, definitivno

ako se preporuča da se za dječju robicu ne koriste omekšivači, jer sadrže umjetne mirise koji mogu iziritirati nježnu dječju kožu, onda je logično da te iste umjetne mirise/parfeme ne koristiš u sušenju pelena, kad one idu direktno na najosjetljivije djelove dječje kože

jesam sad bolje objasnila?  :Grin: 

inače, to je slično kao one krpice za sušenje veša. samo što se koristi višekratno. krpice su isto super kad hoćeš nešto osvježiti ili kad ti je bitno da nešto lijepo miriše. ali isto nisu preporučljive za dječju robicu, a pogotovo ne za pelene  :Smile:

----------


## a72

ma ok, shvatila sam ja tebe bas tako kako i treba  :Wink: 
malo me kopkalo to sto ovo ne ide "dubinski", dakle sa vodom kroz materijal vec povrsinski, ali opet bas taj povrsinski dio i jeste do koze, tako da je glupo sto sam uopste i pitala, sad bih najradije da se brise  :Embarassed:

----------


## Sumskovoce

kad smo već kod održavanja platnenih pelena - kopka me da li je OK koristiti proizvode za dezinfekciju rublja u pranju platneih pelena? Inače ponekad koristim Napisan ( http://www.crescereprotetti.it/napisan-polvere.html ili na ENG http://www.ocado.com/webshop/product...gical/18119011 ) za dezinfekciju bijelog rublja, a čini mi se da ne bi bilo loše ponekad dezinficirati pelene - jesam li skroz u zabludi ili?

----------


## MarijaP

Za dezinfekciju i izbjeljivanje fleka sa pp ti je izvrsno sunce. 

Pelene (osim tetri) su viseslojne i teze se s njih ispire prasak i ostali dodaci pa je bitno koristiti minimalno praska.

----------

